# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete Slab Standards

## JimH

G'Day
I'm erecting a new 9m X 6M garage at my beach house, and will pour a new concrete slab floor. Need to include appropriate Australian Standard for the floor in my application to Council (I'm obviously not a tradie). Can you please help?
Cheers

----------


## Belair_Boy

Hope this helps 
All workmanship and materials to be in accordance with AS3600  (Concrete structures)
 Ground slabs and footings in accordance with AS 2870      (Residential slabs and footingsConstruction)
All reinforcing shall comply with AS4671  (Steel reinforcing materials)
All concrete placed shall be ready mixed concrete supplied in accordance with AS1379  (Specification and supply of concrete)
Termite treatment shall be in accordance with AS 3660.1  (Termite management  Part 1:  New building work) 
Include the bits you need but IMHO only use the minimum to get through council.  You can go as overboard as you like with the construction but don't make things harder than they have to be with approval.

----------


## JimH

Thanks Belair Boy - much appreciated. I will be putting in the Council application, but getting a professional to pour the slab - I know my limitations!
Cheers

----------


## barney118

I drew some plans for my concrete slab as per A.S and what the structural engineer told me to do and council still wants engineers drawings before I go ahead, $700 thanks for comming.

----------

